# Sulfamethazine Bolus



## giddyogoat (May 28, 2012)

Vet recomended using a calf bolus to treat cocci a while back, I had just purchased a gallon of 12.5 drinking water solution so I back-burnered the idea. Well time goes by and I have acouple adult goats that have significantfecal counts and I thought if a bolus could reduce handling I would give it a try, but man these things are huge. Has anyone used calf boluses and what have been your results? These are a 3 day sustained release I have in the past used a 7 day drench method 20ml of 12.5 1st day and 10ml next 6. I hate to drag the vet back out here just to hand hold me through something that should be this easy. Any tricks or just someone who has jammed one of therse down a goats throat with no ill effects would be appreciated.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would do your drench...if they are the size of the calf asprin i would worrie about chocking so i do the drench as well with that


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Use the drench, undiluted and dose at 1cc per 5 lbs dat 1 then 1cc per 10lbs days 2-5


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

I did the cocci prevention on my little doe kid. Mixed a little stevia with it and you would of thought I came up with the best goat drink ever! It's pretty cheap for the smaller bottle.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I drench with Sulmet the way Liz does....


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Here is something I found on calf cocci bolus. http://www.mjanimalclinic.com/Oral Medications.pdf
Seams that they make then different sizes and one size is for 45#. I would guess that bolus is not too big but dont really know. A big huge one meant to treat hundreds of pounds would have to be broken down and some things broken down do not have even distrubtion of the drug. If you cant find the smaller ones I would call the vet. The vet should be able to help you over the phone and not have to come out. I guess either way I would call the vet and ask for specifics on which they are recommending and how often to use. Let use know.


----------



## giddyogoat (May 28, 2012)

After completing treatments with 12.5 drinking water solution on 3 adult goats I breathed a deep sigh of relief. Unfortunately my relief was short lived 2 more goats gave indications of an issue (diarrhea) sure enough fecals loaded with cocci (emeria) thse goats while both being important breeding stock they are not of any particular leaniage, so I decided to give the bolus a try on one (#3)and use the normal 12.5 program on the other (#29). First those rear teeth are sharp! After not getting the bolus far enough down and having to dig it out before she chewed it I felt sort of emboldened, it hadnt worked but she hadnt chocked either. The second went right down I found that once you got past the tounge they just poped right down (these are to treat 50lbs each in a calf). I gave her 3. This morning while treating #29 with 12.5 Dimethox I found #3 alive and seemingly well with normalish formed feces. While its early and I dont yet have a feel for the term of treatment but the vet indicated 1 treatment. My feeling is that the constant release may be more effective than the drench we shal see, but if this holds up I think I have found a new weapon to use when dealing with adult large goats. 3 is also doing well but I have to handle her every day for a week and it can be kinda cumbersome to the daily schedule.


----------

